# Weird colour?



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Nokotaheaven said:


> I was looking at horses for sale when I came across this guy. The ad says he's liver chestnut, but from the lighting and his body angle he looks blue roan to me. But if he is he's got a VERY odd mane and tail... What do you guys think he is?
> Reduced! Sweet Nokota Pony


Definitely not a blue roan, if he is roaned at all he'd be a chocolate roan maybe. Liver chestnut (just chestnut, rather) may be his base color...


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks like a liver chestnut going grey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh ok, thanks everyone


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

he is cute with those big ears.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Definitely grey. As for what colour under the grey, impossible to really be sure.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Rare liver chestnut with flaxen grey mane and tail? I wonder what we will hear of next.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

How do you tell the difference between roan and grey? Do certain base colors not roan? Does grey affect more of the body?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Roan and grey can and do affect all base colors. 


What is causing everyone to say grey with this pony is the lightening of the tail and the white that is evenly distributed on the body and face. 

Roan will not effect the tail and does not put white hairs on the face.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

I think also the picture was taken somewhat poorly...the lighting is sooooo bright and hitting him from behind and the right.

He does look like he could be graying out too. His color reminds me a lot of the Andalusian colt who lives with Reno. The baby is graying out and looks a lot like that (except his base color was bay I think).


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

"He is naturally athletic but on the lazy side." Does anyone else thing that this doesn't go together. My horse is really athletic but you have to force him to work till your blue in the face.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Ohh okay thank you everyone 
And Peppy Barrel Racing, yeah. We also had a horse like that.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Lol sounds like my mare lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks like a chestnut roan to me. Greys lighten up first in the face. This guy has a dark head like a roan. To be sure of color it would be good to know what color the sire and dam are. But from the photo I would say chestnut roan. He is about the exact some color as a roan Fox Trotter mare that I know of, dark chestnut roan. Nice horse!

I had a real athletic Arabian gelding, but he was so laidback it was crazy, that may be what the people mean.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Is it weird I have an extremely unathletic horse that has too MUCH energy? Bet you guys didn't see that one coming.

;-)


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Equilove said:


> Is it weird I have an extremely unathletic horse that has too MUCH energy? Bet you guys didn't see that one coming.
> 
> ;-)


Lol xD
Maybe try him with cows or try pole bending?


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Lol xD
> Maybe try him with cows or try pole bending?


HAHA he would fall flat on his face. He's pigeon toed and extremely long through his pasterns, and he's all leg. He reminds me of myself... tall, lanky, uncoordinated... kinda slow... anyway, he is just going to be a fun hack horse until he proves to me he is meant for a higher purpose. 

Keep in mind I said he is "UN"athletic. He's just a big ball of energy and enjoys spooking at everything.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Equilove said:


> HAHA he would fall flat on his face. He's pigeon toed and extremely long through his pasterns, and he's all leg. He reminds me of myself... tall, lanky, uncoordinated... kinda slow... anyway, he is just going to be a fun hack horse until he proves to me he is meant for a higher purpose.
> 
> Keep in mind I said he is "UN"athletic. He's just a big ball of energy and enjoys spooking at everything.


Ohh hahaha xD


----------

